# will this fan work?



## Waspfire (Feb 8, 2009)

ok just bought one of these at wal mart for 5 bucks and was wondering if this would ok to use as intake or exaust fan or maybe just to use to keep air flowing over my plants.Also it would be going in rubbermaid box i made my sefl it has 2 computer fans for exhaust and i was going to either use htis for a intake or just to use to keep the tops swayign back and forth.Any tips or input greatly appreciated


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure you could rig it up as an intake fan, you sure as heck couldn't run any filter through it, but it could get some fresh air into a closet sized room no prob.

Really though, for about 10 dollars more you can get an inline duct fan, which is already ready to be hooked up to some kind of an exhaust system and has some more power to it. You would probably have to spend the money you saved on the fan rigging something to get your fan to work in an exauhst/intake. Bottom line though, it'll work if you make it work.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 8, 2009)

It would definitetly be enough for a rubbermaid box.
If you are using two fans for exhaust, then you must have a passive intake.
Just make sure your circulator is'nt blowing back out through the intake hole.

Those little fans are nice. I use one for a circulator.

Gb


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for the advice blanco but where i live no need for filters or odor control lol takes 10 mintes drive to find the next living person lol.i had some 6in ducting i was going to try and make a fan like this one

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28181

whats your thoughts on this? can it be done and also where can i check these fans ur talking bout for 10 bucks more?


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 8, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> It would definitetly be enough for a rubbermaid box.
> If you are using two fans for exhaust, then you must have a passive intake.
> Just make sure your circulator is'nt blowing back out through the intake hole.
> 
> ...


 

yep ur right i have the 2 cpu fans exausting and what i woried about is i have a small hole for my passive intake and scared i wont be bringing in enough fresh air so figure i could sit this infront of the passive intakes hole and have it blow at the plants this would help with the intake as well as cirulating the air right?


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea, you'll be fine like that, when I first responded I didn't see how small of a place you were putting it in, looks like you're set!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 11, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> yep ur right i have the 2 cpu fans exausting and what i woried about is i have a small hole for my passive intake and scared i wont be bringing in enough fresh air so figure i could sit this infront of the passive intakes hole and have it blow at the plants this would help with the intake as well as cirulating the air right?


 

Oh yeah-yer fine.
Just make sure your intake hole is about the same size as your exhaust fan.Might have to make the hole just a bit bigger.
You'll have quite a breeze-lol

Gb


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 19, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice blanco but where i live no need for filters or odor control lol takes 10 mintes drive to find the next living person lol.i had some 6in ducting i was going to try and make a fan like this one
> whats your thoughts on this? can it be done and also where can i check these fans ur talking bout for 10 bucks more?


 

Home Depot or Lowe's either one--it'll be in the HVAC section. It looks like a fan mounted inside a short piece of duct--thus "a duct fan." Just put a plug on the wires coming from the motor and it'll blow like a mother.


----------

